# Killington, Okemo, Orrr....?



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

One question, is this for a one day thing, two or three day? If two or three day, there is a deal going on if you buy the latest mag of Transworld Snowboarding Mag that has Travis Rice on the front for Stowe, 3 days = 99 dollars. You can't beat that. One offer per mag, so two for you and your girl.

Now if cost is not a factor and you want to try anywhere that people think is the best then it depends on what you're looking for. 

Okemo when I went seemed to not have much of a crowd, good lifts all over to not have to wait on a select few to get up to different peaks. Killington, very large, very nice runs blue/green for enjoying a long wind down the mountain to go all over and key is if you're getting on the gondola, to get at the one on the very bottom of the mountain and by looking at the map this is on the bottom left (I forget the name of it) because everyone else only goes half way down the mountain and gets on the one near the drop off point. I have no idea why when the run goes further, and the bottom gondola comes up to another station which if already packed, makes you wait even longer to find an open one. Sugarbush, went there last year and by far was the best place I've been in VT. Very country oriented, hell the lodge looks like a barn with the Silo to go over the top in visuals, very nice people, great POW when we were there, and to top that off they gave out free hot cider drinks on the way down the stairs to the parking lot.

If your bent on Kill or Okemo, if I had a GF going with me, I'd chose Okemo, just because it will be easier on her if she's not real good. If she can hold her own on blacks, and you like long runs, Kill then.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:Good Info. Thanx. That deal definitly sounds like a good look (Im looking to go for 3 days). Im still fairly new to boarding(been to the local spots a few times) and shes never been (shes more interested in tubing, spa, etc). So long green and blue runs would work for me. Ill check the maps

thanx again


----------



## jaybap (Dec 1, 2008)

Stowe is where you want to be. Best mountain in the east besides Jay in my honest opinion. Great nightlife to boot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd go with Okemo over Killington anyday. It's cheaper,friendlier, easier to get around, and, in my opinion, has better terrain. To be fair, I've only been on Killington early season when it wasn't fully open.But their terrain seems weird. Not tough weird, just weird and unpredictable, I spent most of my time worrying about keeping my speed because flats and uphill sections will appear out of nowhere. Their park (again,early season) seems to be following the suddenly popular "Let's try to compete with Loon!" route, and all the jumps were massive,and all the rails crazy. Okemo had a 'serious' park, but they also had an awesome beginner park, assuming you're not too embarrassed to hang out in Hot Dog Hill. Their harder peak, Jackson Gore, has some of my favorite trails ever. Basically, Okemo's one of my favorites, Killington one of my least, but individual mileage may vary.

If you/she/both aren't up to hard runs I'd suggest Stowe or Mt. Snow over either of them. Neither of them are particularly mellow mountains, there are blues on both that would be blacks most other places in the region, and I don't think there's really enough green/blue terrain to keep you satisified for a whole weekend. Of course, they're pretty close together, so you could always split your time.

If you're going that route, and you'll have a car, stay in Rutland. It's about a half hour from either mountain, and a hell of a lot cheaper. We just shoved 5 people in a room in the Ramada for $100 a night. Oh, and both places can get cold as balls, so pack accordingly.


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

I would also look into mount snow. Went there last year and liked it a lot. Lots of solid park runs and some fun glades to mess around in to. Then again you could always hit jay peak up for some tasty pow.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Okemo all the way I just came back today from a two day stint there and it was great. If you wanna check out my whole opion on the place plus some pictures check out this link. View topic - MLK Weekend Trip to Okemo. Yea Yea I know it's to another forum but its one specifically for a local club.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool pix. 

Ive decided to go with okemo. Any severe weather conditions on the roads out there,lol? Im coming from PA, should I rent a 4WD or would i be just fine with my 2door FWD?

Thx for all the input guys


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Well they usually have the roads plowed really fast, but it does soemtimes get slushie and icy, but i think you'd be fine with your car. I know someone who went up there in a VW jetta and was fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Okemo All The Way. i work there though, so I could be a little biased. But, like a lot of people already said -- very friendly people, great lifts, lots of variety, not too crowded, not too many Joeys, the parks and pipe are looking amazing, and it's great for beginners. Deals are hard to come by during February -- the busiest month-- but there is a two-days for $99 online only offer running through Feb 13. hope to see ya there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

It all depends on what Mother Nature dishes out the day you're traveling, obviously. But it's not far from the main highway (I 91) and the roads ar eusually pretty clear for the most part. You should be fine with 2wd and some gear in the trunk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

everyone says okemo is awesome


----------

